# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu 2 ngày - Call: 0934 79 77 79

## intour779

_DU LỊCH INTOUR VỚI NHIỀU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI LỚN! MỜI BẠN TRUY CẬP  TẠI:Công ty Du lịch Intour, Tour du lịch, Xe du lịch, Vé máy bay, Visa!!!

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN DU LỊCH VŨNG TÀU
Thời gian: 02 ngày 01 đêm
Phương tiện: Đi, về bằng xe ô tô_


*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – VŨNG TÀU*
05h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên DL INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Vũng Tàu.
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Long Thành. Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe quý khách nghe thuyết minh, tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn: hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke có quà thưởng…
08h30: Đoàn đến Vũng Tàu, nhận phòng khách sạn, tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: Đưa nước về nguồn, đua ghe ngo trên cạn, đi tìm nàg tiên cá...
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Xe đưa đòa đi tham quan Thích Ca Phật đài; chinh phục núi nhỏ, tham quan tượng Chúa Kitô, ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Tp. Vũng Tàu.
17h30: Đoàn dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển.
Tối du khách tự do khám phá Vũng Tàu về đêm: đi shopping, bar café, thưởng thức hải sản, hoặc đi sân vận động Lam Sơn xem đua chó (Tối thứ bảy)

*NGÀY 02: VŨNG TÀU – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*
06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tự do tắm biển.
11h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa, làm thủ tục trả phòng, tạm biệt Vũng Tàu đoàn về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường về ghé tham quan mua sắm đặc sản tại Trung tâm thương mại Bà Rịa.
18h00: Đoàn về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 595.000đ/khách – Dành cho đòan trên 100 khách
         Lưu ý:Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

*GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:*
-          Vận chuyển: Xe DL Aero Space, đời mới, máy lạnh.
-          Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng)
-          Ăn uống: 
+ Bữa chính: 03 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 60.000đ/bữa/kh (thực đơn đính kèm)
+ Bữa sáng:  02 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu… 
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
-          HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-          Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-          Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế
-            Tặng đoàn: Hình lưu niệm, nón DL. Tặng 02 đĩa DVD quay suốt hành trình.

*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:*
-          Thuế VAT
-          Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình


*Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.
Di động:      0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax:                 (08) 62958356
Email:             intourvietnam@gmail.com 
Yahoo:            vanhiep_intour@yahoo.com – intour_hcm_vn@yahoo.com 
Website:       intour.com.vn
Địa chỉ:          117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh
*

INTOUR _– VUI TRỌN TOUR !_

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động: 0934 79 77 79

----------


## intour779

Liên hệ Mr Hiệp: Đặt tour du lịch, Đặt phòng khách sạn, Booking vé máy bay, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe hợp đồng, xe cưới, làm visa, tư vấn đi du lịch, hội nghị, hội thảo khách hàng.

Di động: 0934 79 77 79 
Điện thoại: (08) 39896536
Fax: (08) 62958356
Địa chỉ: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 – Q. Gò Vấp – TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------


## intour779

*Đặt tour du lịch giá rẻ - Call: 0934 79 77 79*

----------


## intourvietnam

Du lịch Vũng Tàu là thành phố thuộc tỉnh Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu, ở vùng Đông Nam Bộ Việt Nam. Vũng Tàu từng là trung tâm kinh tế, tài chính, văn hóa và giáo dục của tỉnh Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu và là một trong những trung tâm kinh tế của vùng Đông Nam Bộ. Từ ngày 2 tháng 5 năm 2012, tỉnh lỵ Bà Rịa-Vũng Tàu chuyển đến thị xã Bà Rịa.[1]Vũng Tàu là một thành phố ven biển, một địa điểm du lịch của miền Nam Việt Nam. Vũng Tàu là khu vực hậu cần của ngành công nghiệp dầu khí Việt Nam.
1. Địa lý
Vị trí

Tour Vũng Tàu tiền thân là đặc khu Vũng Tàu - Côn Đảo là một quần đảo giáp Bà Rịa và huyện Long Điền qua sông Cỏ May, nằm trên bán đảo cùng tên và có cả đảo Long Sơn và đảo Gò Găng, cách Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 125 km về phía Đông Nam theo đường bộ và 80 km theo đường chim bay, đây là cửa ngõ quan trọng của vùng Đông nam bộ ra biển. Nếu nhìn theo chiều Bắc Nam, Vũng Tàu nằm ở khúc quanh đang đổi hướng từ Nam sang Tây của phần dưới chữ S (bản đồ Việt Nam) và nhô hẳn ra khỏi đất liền như một dải đất có chiều dài khoảng 14 km và chiều rộng khoảng 6 km. Đây là nơi người ta có thể ngắm nhìn biển Đông cả khi mặt trời mọc lẫn lúchoàng hôn.
Địa hình


du lich vung tau là một thành phố biển có 42 km bờ biển bao quanh, có núi Lớn (núi Tương Kỳ) cao 245 m và núi Nhỏ (núi Tao Phùng) cao 170 m. Trên núi Nhỏ có ngọn hải đăng cao 18 m, chiếu xa tới 30 hải lý và có tuổi đời trên 100 năm, được coi là ngọn hải đăng lâu đời nhất Việt Nam. Trên núi lớn có Hồ Mây là một hồ nước ngọt lớn và rừng nguyên sinh.Thành phố được bao bọc bởi biển, các cánh rừng nguyên sinh, các ngọn núi cao, ngoài ra còn có sông và nhiều hồ nước lớn giúp khí hậu nơi đây quanh năm mát mẻ ôn hòa, trong thành phố có rất nhiều cây xanh và hoa được trồng ở mọi nơi.

----------

